# Hello from USA near Chicago



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi :mrgreen: Well I have joined the fun mouse too and I came here because I think maybe two forums is equal to more knowledgeable people  I got my first mouse two days ago after over a month of searching for a breeder near me. I had no luck. I ended up with going to a pet store sigh *sigh* and got Jasper my male mouse. I think his color would be considered cinnamon but he has a few small light tan patches mixed in that confuse me and a white stripe running from his chin down his belly. Its hard to get pictures to show this but I'm not imagining this as my family sees it too. Im turning 16 this year, so yep I'm very young, I have no intention of breeding, just healthy pet mice. Jasper is quite friendly for a pet store mouse, not afraid of hands at all. I like to think I rescued him because he was housed in a tiny cage with another male mouse (ouch) and had two bite wounds on him. He was in the back of the store being treated but wouldve been sent back to that tank in two days if I hadn't taken him. What did concern me is that he started sneezing yesterday and I am worried he might have a uri so I called the store (they will take him back and treat him if he gets sick in 14 days) and they said to just keep an eye on him as he is active and eating, his breathing isnt labored and no crust around his nose or eyes. so im definitely keeping a good eye on him. He's in a 10g tank on aspen with a 8" bucket style wheel (couldnt find a flying saucer type) a hut, water, food bowl and toys. He is being fed browns tropical hamster and gerbil mix as per best advice and recommendation from the other forum, stripped sunflowers and peanuts taken out. I think that pretty much covers it. Hi


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You sure sound like you've prepared and are doing all the right things.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Central Wisconsin!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hope you enjoy the forum


----------

